# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  spirlactone

## Robar

What happens if a male takes this? Wil it lower my testosterone ? Or make it higher because testosterone won't stick to receptors?

----------


## Bonaparte

Not much is known on its anti-androgen MOA, but I know that it will reduce the effects of test and DHT in the body.

----------


## Robar

Thanks. But it won't bind to receptors, making test rise?

----------


## Bonaparte

> Thanks. But it won't bind to receptors, making test rise?


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15752283

Possibly, though you'll also have more of it converting to estrogen...

Why do you ask?

----------


## Robar

Was trying to lower my testosterone for trt test, but not so sure about doing that.

----------


## Bonaparte

Won't work.

----------


## Robar

Yeah screw the trt way I was thinking of. Just wanted the script cause I hear all these horror stories about infections. Just gonna have to be patient I guess

----------


## Robar

Thankyou too

----------


## BG

It lowered my wife's testosterone .

----------


## Robar

I been looking into it more, and alot of talk about it raising it, due to not binding. That might be short term though? Do you know how long between tests,and the numbers?

----------

